# My Huskee 22 not firing ?



## Beer Belly (Sep 29, 2013)

My buddy picked it up to use yesterday.....I was just using it Tuesday. He got it to his house, and it wouldn't fire.....put in a new plug....it's getting Air, Spark, and fuel, and gives a slight backfire at the end of a pull on the rope....not even close to coming to life. We figure one of two possibilities....key way broke, timing off....or bad gas, which is unlikely IMO, he just ran some thru his mower without a problem, although this gas was bought earlier this summer. It's at the shop, bought it 1/16/2012, might be warranty, not sure....anyone care to guess whats up ?


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd think flywheel key broke and flywheel re-wedged a half inch or so out of timing.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 1, 2013)

The verdict is in......MOTOR BLOWN ........it has about 50 hours max on it....only problem, I was suppose to change the oil after 5 hours ooops.....motor is supposedly rare, Briggs and Stratton no help on finding a replacement....looking at $450 to replace (including labor)....I'm likely gonna be sleeping in my work shed for the next week....Wifey not happy


----------



## maple1 (Oct 1, 2013)

This sounds highly suspect to me. Usually 'blown motors' happen suddenly in a large way when the motor is running, or following a period of deteriorating performance (increasing smoking & oil consumption, and noisyness). Just suddenly not starting is weird of a 'blown motor'. They should give details on exactly what is broken?


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 1, 2013)

I was told piston scored, cylinder scored, bearing and crank badly worn....the engine was at least never low on oil, I always checked it, and only needed a slight top off once.....I will be getting the old motor back to do my own rebuild if it is cost effective, but going for a new motor on the splitter. In the shops defense, I never asked about rebuild, just asked about replacement.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 1, 2013)

It never smoked or made odd knocks or noises?


----------



## Rock Crusher (Oct 1, 2013)

A couple of things come to mind, debris left in the engine from assembly or something  wrong with the oil splash wiper.  Another item to check is the cooling fan assembly.  It may not be common knowledge, but oil's main job is in thermal control- 70% cooling and 30% lubrication.  I suggest a Honda or Subaru Robin replacement.  Sorry about about the  B&S that went  to lunch so soon.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 1, 2013)

maple1 said:


> It never smoked or made odd knocks or noises?


 Never....was running one day...dead the next


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 1, 2013)

Rock Crusher said:


> A couple of things come to mind, debris left in the engine from assembly or something  wrong with the oil splash wiper.  Another item to check is the cooling fan assembly.  It may not be common knowledge, but oil's main job is in thermal control- 70% cooling and 30% lubrication.  I suggest a Honda or Subaru Robin replacement.  Sorry about about the  B&S that went  to lunch so soon.


 We're just gonna stay with the B&S on the splitter....but you can bet, this will be my last B&S product


----------



## Jags (Oct 1, 2013)

I wonder what their definition of "blown" is.  Mine is when you have more parts than when you started (broken).  Theirs sounds different.


----------



## dougand3 (Oct 1, 2013)

I know very little about log splitters but Huskee 22 ton shows a Briggs 190cc engine, which can be had for $175 new. What makes the log splitter version so much more expensive?


----------



## basod (Oct 1, 2013)

The backfire sounds like a valve/spring broke or flywheel key broke.
The replacement plug was correct size I'd assume - these aren't zero clearance engines - I had my fingers crossed yesterday after replacing all the plugs and ignition modules on my Northstar yesterday, all went smooth though


----------



## basod (Oct 1, 2013)

dougand3 said:


> I know very little about log splitters but Huskee 22 ton shows a Briggs 190cc engine, which can be had for $175 new. What makes the log splitter version so much more expensive?


$450 probably includes labor & shipping


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 1, 2013)

dougand3 said:


> I know very little about log splitters but Huskee 22 ton shows a Briggs 190cc engine, which can be had for $175 new. What makes the log splitter version so much more expensive?


 I was told by the repair shop that the shaft made it an oddball....7/8 with a 2 3/4 inch length....or something like that....called Jacks small engines, and they said there were none to be had, and could not find a substitute in another brand, so if the shop found one, grab it. Called Briggs and Straton, and they would not talk to me about supply, they only sell to dealers.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 1, 2013)

Jags said:


> I wonder what their definition of "blown" is.  Mine is when you have more parts than when you started (broken).  Theirs sounds different.


 Their word was the motor was "shot"....to me, that translates to "blown"


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 1, 2013)

basod said:


> The backfire sounds like a valve/spring broke or flywheel key broke.
> The replacement plug was correct size I'd assume - these aren't zero clearance engines - I had my fingers crossed yesterday after replacing all the plugs and ignition modules on my Northstar yesterday, all went smooth though


 Identical Spark Plug.....I was hoping it was a broken key, but the shop sez that only happens on lawn engines when you hit something


----------



## Jags (Oct 1, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Their word was the motor was "shot"...



Got it.  If it was scored like they reported, they are correct.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 1, 2013)

I can't see a motor with what they say is wrong with it, just going from working good to not starting all at once. There should have been smoking and deteriorating performance - IMO.

Pretty easy to do a compression check & even look at the top end for yourself - if you get the motor back. Would love to see some pics of this.


----------



## dougand3 (Oct 1, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> I was told by the repair shop that the shaft made it an oddball....7/8 with a 2 3/4 inch length



3 5/32" seems the normal shaft. So, you need less shaft and they give you the shaft!


----------



## Ashful (Oct 1, 2013)

dougand3 said:


> 3 5/32" seems the normal shaft. So, you need less shaft and they give you the shaft!


Obvious jokes about my shaft being too long withheld... it's easy to shorten 'em.

I am also suspect about a motor that sounds / runs fine one day, and is "shot" the next, with no runtime in-between.  The only thing that was done to this motor was transporting, which should translate to something vibrating loose.  If this thing were older, I'd be telling you to check the points.  Simply put, if it's so badly damaged from failing to change the oil that it won't even _start_, you should have seen some MAJOR symptoms during your last run.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 1, 2013)

maple1 said:


> I can't see a motor with what they say is wrong with it, just going from working good to not starting all at once. There should have been smoking and deteriorating performance - IMO.
> 
> Pretty easy to do a compression check & even look at the top end for yourself - if you get the motor back. Would love to see some pics of this.


 


Joful said:


> Obvious jokes about my shaft being too long withheld... it's easy to shorten 'em.
> 
> I am also suspect about a motor that sounds / runs fine one day, and is "shot" the next, with no runtime in-between.  The only thing that was done to this motor was transporting, which should translate to something vibrating loose.  If this thing were older, I'd be telling you to check the points.  Simply put, if it's so badly damaged from failing to change the oil that it won't even _start_, you should have seen some MAJOR symptoms during your last run.


 I agree.....you'd think there would be some sort of sign. Something tells me they tore the motor apart, and never checked the key, and assumed the scoring was the issue......I'm not one to argue, just get it running, and get it back in service.....and I will post pictures


----------



## Rock Crusher (Oct 1, 2013)

Imagine if this scenario was reversed and the friend just returned the unit back to Beer Belly?


----------



## Ashful (Oct 1, 2013)

That's the right attitude to have Beer Belly.  I usually take the route of losing a few nights sleep, fuming over stuff like this, which doesn't do anyone good.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 2, 2013)

Rock Crusher said:


> Imagine if this scenario was reversed and the friend just returned the unit back to Beer Belly?


 It wouldn't make a bit of difference to me. When I lend something out, I run the risk of it coming back damaged....if it does, oh well, not a big deal......on a side note, anything of big value (above $1,000), I will lend out to very few trusted people....these few people, I know will respect the equipment.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 9, 2013)

The movie clip......


----------



## Halligan (Oct 15, 2013)

So the engine had 50 hours on the original oil? That's a bummer about it dying on you but I'm not surprised. The manufacturer mandates a early oil change to dump out the metal particles that are produced as the engine initially breaks in. If you had 50 hours on the factory fill I'm sure the oil was in tough shape.

I have heard the B&S used on the Huskee has a unique crankshaft length which is hard to come by. When my engine dies on my 22 ton I may buy a horizontal shaft Honda and a new pump and somehow mount it up to the existing engine plate.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 16, 2013)

The thing is, it never gave any indication of a problem.....ran smooth, no noise, no smoke....just wouldn't start a few days later. By the way.....the first day I got it back, we split with it for 4 hours....changed the Oil right after


----------



## MarkinNC (Oct 16, 2013)

Did you ever locate a replacement engine?  I keep wondering if the bolt pattern in the same for a Honda GCV 160?


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 16, 2013)

MarkinNC said:


> Did you ever locate a replacement engine?  I keep wondering if the bolt pattern in the same for a Honda GCV 160?


 I did get a replacement motor.....$500.34 out the door. I called Jacks Small Engines, and was told that this motor cannot be had, and Briggs and Stratton will only deal with repair shops, not the public....something about the length of the shaft make it specific to the splitter. There are no other brands that are direct bolt ons.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 16, 2013)

So would it be easy to modify the mounting plate to accept a standard motor.
I guess I need to change my oil in mine.


----------



## Jags (Oct 16, 2013)

oldspark said:


> So would it be easy to modify the mounting plate to accept a standard motor.
> I guess I need to change my oil in mine.



For 500 bean pods you can bet your life I would have figured out how to make that happen.  Redonkulous.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 16, 2013)

Jags said:


> For 500 bean pods you can bet your life I would have figured out how to make that happen.  Redonkulous.


 Back in the day when I used to enjoy working on the equipment, I would have, but these days, I'd rather pay to just get the darn thing running....


----------



## oldspark (Oct 16, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Back in the day when I used to enjoy working on the equipment, I would have, but these days, I'd rather pay to just get the darn thing running....


 
I can understand that but if you are 3 years ahead like BWS told you to be you would be in no hurry.


----------



## Jags (Oct 16, 2013)

oldspark said:


> I can understand that but if you are 3 years ahead like BWS told you to be you would be in no hurry.


----------



## dougand3 (Oct 16, 2013)

It is ridiculous that MTD picks a unique shaft length for one unit. Maybe there's an engineering reason. I was in Harbor Freight the other day and looked at $109 lawn mower engines. They look just like a Briggs. The keyway was quite long. Cutting shaft to proper length may work in such an application.


----------



## MarkinNC (Oct 16, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> I did get a replacement motor.....$500.34 out the door. I called Jacks Small Engines, and was told that this motor cannot be had, and Briggs and Stratton will only deal with repair shops, not the public....something about the length of the shaft make it specific to the splitter. There are no other brands that are direct bolt ons.



I think I will being staying away from those units used, dayum!


----------



## Gunny (Oct 17, 2013)

You have to be kidding me.  $500 for a B&S motor?  My god installing that thing is a few bolts and a keyway.  Hey, I am new to the gas wood splitter thing but own multiple power machines.  B&S makes a fine motor, I have one on a rototiller and wheel blower that are freight trains.  I mainly stick with Honda on plate tamper, brick saw, power rake, and my new splitter. (waiting on it)  $500 smackers is out of control!  I agree with maple1 that you should have seen some type of signs first.  From the pics, very blurry, they don't look that bad.  Just an opinion.  You know what that means.


----------



## branchburner (Oct 19, 2013)

I was just looking at reviews -- seems like lots of complaints with B&S on the $999 Huskee 22 from Tractor Supply, including many who have had good experience with B&S over the years.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Did anybody do a compression test on it?

I've had all kinds of B&S motors over the years, no issues - except for the odd dirty carb.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 19, 2013)

maple1 said:


> Did anybody do a compression test on it?
> 
> I've had all kinds of B&S motors over the years, no issues - except for the odd dirty carb.


 I didn't do a compression test, and the repair shop said "The cylinder is scored, and there is bearing wear from lack of lubrication, the engine is shot"....never mentioned a compression test. I was actually hoping the keyway broke throwing off the timing


----------



## Rock Crusher (Oct 19, 2013)

I just bought the 22 ton Huskee from TSC for $999.00 with the B&S in question.  I ran mine for 20 minutes, 5 min. no load condition and then 15 min. splitting 3 pieces of wood while checking for leaks, temps. varying throttle position, etc and this is what the motor oil looked like after those 20 min.  I replaced the oil and ran it for another 2 hours at varying loads and throttle splitting mostly red oak.  Oil looked identical to the initial change out.  Replaced it with a 50/50 blend of synthetic 10w-30 and conventional 10w-30.  Ran it for another 2 hours and it looks great so far.  I must say I was skeptical about the 22 ton-but it has the same 11 gpm 2 stage pump as their 28 ton (checked part #'s on them), same frame and working height, faster cycle time but $700.00 less.  4" cylinder vs 4.5" cylinder for the 6 ton increase in splitting force which after splitting the large oak  and hickory I don't see the need for the 28 ton unit.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 20, 2013)

The Husky 22 is a great splitter for the $$$.....just gotta remember to watch the maintenance


----------



## oldspark (Oct 20, 2013)

I changed the oil on my splitter just the other day, not sure how many hours, that is some funky looking oil they put in there from the factory.


----------



## trailrated (Oct 20, 2013)

branchburner said:


> I was just looking at reviews -- seems like lots of complaints with B&S on the $999 Huskee 22 from Tractor Supply, including many who have had good experience with B&S over the years.



My thoughts exactly. I was thinking about picking one of these up, but am seeing a lot of negatives on the motor. I guess they aren't made like they used to be.........dang shame.


----------

